# MSSQL - SQL DriverManager - Funktionen



## Guest (11. Jun 2008)

Hallo suche eine Möglichkeit über die JDBC Schnittstelle Funktionen aus der MSSQL Datenbank aufzurufen.
So sähe die Abfrage aus, wenn ich direkt über ein DB Tool die Abfrage ausführe:

```
SELECT * FROM ArticleSearchByNumber(0);
```

Mein Verb. Aufbau:

```
Class.forName("com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerDriver");
String connectionUrl = "jdbc:sqlserver://" + Config.HOST + ":" + Config.PORT + ";" + "databaseName=" + Config.DATA_BASE + ";user=" + Config.USER + ";password=" + Config.PASS + ";";this.con = DriverManager.getConnection(connectionUrl);
this.setStatement(con.createStatement());
...
return this.getStatement().executeQuery(this.getSql());
...
```

executeQuery lässt sich hier wie oben im DB Tool nicht ausführen. Kommt eine Fehlermeldung. Ist vielleicht ähnlich wie bei Prozeduren.

Für Antworten im Voraus vielen Dank
Grüsse
Conrad


----------



## tuxedo (11. Jun 2008)

Steht vielleicht in der Fehlermeldung warum's nicht geht? I.d.R. sind dazu ja Fehlermeldungen da.

- Alex


----------



## ARadauer (12. Jun 2008)

ich versteh das nicht. wenn ich einen fehler bekomme, dann schreib ich den doch hin, oder?
ist dir die fehlermeldung vielleicht peinlich?
das muss dir nicht peinlich sein.....


----------

